# 3F 2M Houston, Texas



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Country:US
State/Region:Texas
City/Town: Houston
Number of rats: 5
Gender: 3 females, 2 males
Age(s): Born April 11th of this year
Name(s): They don't have names as I didn't want to get attached
Colours: The two boys are agouti capped. Two of the girls are agouti capped, and one is fawn capped
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: I bought mom from a petstore, and she turned out to be pregnant. So the babies need rehoming
Temperament: Very sweet little things. They are so adorable.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: The girls must stay together. Same with the boys.
Transport available: Maybe 20-30 minutes away.
Preferred donation: $25 for all three girls, $20 for both boys. This is to ensure they go to really good homes.
Girls(bigger now)..









Boys..


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww those baby boys are sooo cute! I love baby paws. I wish I could help, I'm sorry!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

mann what cuties! i'm wayy to far away though and not in a position to adopt right now. good luck! =]


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I got a hold of the person adopting them.  They should be going to their new home soon!


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

Did you find homes Brizzle? I am looking for 2 rats in Houston and am having a tough time finding very young babies.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I PMed you kimby.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

The babies are all still available. 
Anyone in Houston looking for some sweet babies, these little ones are it. 
I need good homes for them asap, as they are in travel cages, and have been for a over a week and a half. It's not fair to them, and I feel so bad for ever letting them go there.


----------

